

Sony Won’t Use Android Wear Yet, Will Instead Focus On Its Own OS - aditsgupta
http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/25/sony-wont-use-android-wear-will-instead-focus-on-its-own-android-based-smartwatch-platform/?utm_campaign=fb&ncid=fb

======
amits89
Well as of now they may not be interested in Android Wear OS, but soon they
will join the platform. As According to NextMarket insights, the market for
smartwatch will grow significantly in 2014. From 5 million shipments worldwide
in 2013, the number will grow up to 15 million in 2014. Shipments are
projected to increase to 37 million by 2015 and almost 373 million by 2020.
The smartwatch revolution will be driven by Asia, where low-cost Android
powered smartwatches could become popular in emerging economies as an
alternative to phones. New segments of the market such as fitness/active
lifestyle and youth will fuel growth in coming years.
[http://www.dazeinfo.com/2014/03/19/google-inc-goog-
android-w...](http://www.dazeinfo.com/2014/03/19/google-inc-goog-android-wear-
smartwatch-shipments-2020/)

